# Find of the Day: Restored 1983 Ur quattro, One of the Nicest American quattros We've Seen



## [email protected]urtitude (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've ever fancied owning an original Audi quattro then you may want to sit up and take notice. This red example with just 58K miles on the docket is one of the nicest we've seen this side of the Atlantic... at least based on the pics.

The most ardent car collectors may not appreciate that the car isn't entirely stock... fitted with Euro bumpers, Euro blacked out taillights, euro headlights, 20-valve sport steering wheel and deep dish Ronals. However, we're guessing most American Audi enthusiasts will love the subtle factory updating that's gone into this one. 

Read more over on Audifans after the jump and thanks Pauly for the tip.

* Original Listing*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That car is pretty nice!


----------

